# gym equipment



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

could any1 tell me if the manafacturers of gym equipment have to have there equipment tested before it can be sold? just curious as some peices of equipment are very simple in design and could easily be made up. im talking about equipment for a public gym, not for personal use.

thanks for any help


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Im sure its all tested mate

Wouldn't want want to be using some equipment and not know if its safe enough to hold the weight. Would you?


----------

